
Don’t Get Left Behind When AI Replaces DevOps – The New Stack - rbanffy
https://thenewstack.io/dont-get-left-behind-when-ai-replaces-devops/
======
mverwijs
> Where DevOps once was focused on monitoring dashboards and reacting to
> problems as they emerged, with automation, IT can focus on more innovative
> activity that impacts the overall business.

This is hardly how I experience IT Operations to be. DevOps and otherwise.

------
ohiovr
Letting AI program systems that are used for extended periods of time
guarantees that no living human being will be able to pick it a part and make
sense of it. It will be the ai adoptor that gets left behind.

------
Thetawaves
Did somebody barf brain damage on a screen and hit 'publish!' ?

